
21 Gmail free alternatives - SalvadorDF
https://www.briskbard.com/blog/?q=node/24
======
rurban
He really needs to add the various legal risks of the mail hosters country
legislation. E.g. there exist multiple rogue countries which force the hoster
to install backdoors, wire taps or pen traps without a warrant, and more
privacy violations (e.g. minimization). Or to search IMAP messages on the
server. Such as the USA, Russia, China, UK and probably many more.

E.g. Conforming to "EU Safe Harbor" needs to be added, with its 7 basic
principles (ignoring the scam, the new "EU-US Privacy Shield" turned out to
be).
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Safe_Harbor_Priv...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Safe_Harbor_Privacy_Principles)

